# Where to keep your home defense firearm



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So where is the best place to keep your home defense firearm for quick access for when its needed, but still keeping it out of the hands of children? In my mind, these two things contradict each other. How do you do it?


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't just think of your own children. Think of their friends also. Some of these kids are not smart.
That being said, I keep a loaded .45 in a safe in the closet. It is one of those finger pad combination types. 
Flashlight and spare mag on top.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Westernhunter said:


> Don't just think of your own children. Think of their friends also. Some of these kids are not smart.
> That being said, I keep a loaded .45 in a safe in the closet. It is one of those finger pad combination types.
> Flashlight and spare mag on top.


Same here, except that my safe is on my bedside table and the extra mag is in the closet. My large safe is also in my bedroom so I've got fairly quick access to the full arsenal.

The point about other kids is a good one. I spend a lot of time with my children teaching them the proper way to handle my firearms, as I'm sure most of you do. You never know what neighbor kids have been taught.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Under my pillow or tucked in my underwear. I won't even go where my wife keeps hers...

Seriously though, get one of those small bio safes and attach it permanently to a night stand by the bed. Put your wife's prints in as well. Check it regularly for battery and functionality. They look nice and are kid proof. Keep it by the bed, you don't want to get caught trying to move to the closet or a dresser half asleep if you really need your weapon. I have a few stashed around the house in various places just in case.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

On my hip.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good advice guys. What if the home defense weapon is a shotgun? In other words, less maneuverable than a hand gun. Where do you keep them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pocket for pistol. Longguns stay in a safe.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Good advice guys. What if the home defense weapon is a shotgun? In other words, less maneuverable than a hand gun. Where do you keep them?


I've got a Mossberg 500 under my bed and a few shells in the bedside pistol safe. Takes some time to get the shells in but I can't think of a safe way to keep it loaded.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I have thought about a couple of hooks just above the door inside my closet. Loaded .12 ga. With a red ribbon saying"Loaded".
No one really looks up there.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's all a matter of risk management; is the risk of needing it in a hurry and not having time to load greater than the risk of a child playing with it? For me; if I have a loaded gun out of my safe it's on my person the risk of an accident with a house full of kids is much higher than the 30sec it would take me to get it out of the safe and load it. But I base that on the fact that I live in an area where crime is almost non existent. I understand that we are blessed here and not everyone has that.
You could try keeping the mag full and putting a lock on the gun such as a trigger lock or a cable lock as an option if you feel you'll need it fast.
Otherwise get a pocket pistol as suggested; and while you're at it take the CCW class so you can carry it all the time. That way you can know the laws and have a weapon always available.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mavis13 said:


> It's all a matter of risk management; is the risk of needing it in a hurry and not having time to load greater than the risk of a child playing with it? For me; if I have a loaded gun out of my safe it's on my person the risk of an accident with a house full of kids is much higher than the 30sec it would take me to get it out of the safe and load it. But I base that on the fact that I live in an area where crime is almost non existent. I understand that we are blessed here and not everyone has that.
> You could try keeping the mag full and putting a lock on the gun such as a trigger lock or a cable lock as an option if you feel you'll need it fast.
> Otherwise get a pocket pistol as suggested; and while you're at it take the CCW class so you can carry it all the time. That way you can know the laws and have a weapon always available.


Excellent advice. I carry a gun 24/7, so does my wife. Mine is on my hip so it's locked and loaded all the time. Hers is in her purse so it has a loaded mag but nothing in the chamber. I pity the idiot who tries anything where I work since 5 out of the 12 employees are packing...


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have two pistols loaded on my side of the bed, 45 kahr And 9mm hi power with a 32 rd clip and a shotgun in the closet two feet away and wife has her lc9 on her side. 

Don't have any kids let, family and friends all have young kids less than 1 and siblings when there are here are 14 or older.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I mounted one of these in my travel trailer which is more or less my summer home. Dominant hand side in the doorway. Kids know what it is but don't know the combination.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/GunV...=52255515791&gclid=CNfbk9bk3rcCFc1cMgodaVsAzQ

At home, I have one of these on the side of my nightstand between it and the bed. Put a Ruger LCR in one slot and my daily carry glock in the other. Super fast with spring loaded door.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Furniture/Gun-Safes%7C/pc/104798880/c/104725080/sc/104369580/GunVault-1000-and-2000/731977.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1101274%26WTz_l%3DSBC%253BBRprd1314475&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd1314475%3Bcat104369580

Shotguns are in the long gun safe with my other lil friends!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

+1 on the gun vault. I keep my G19 with some extra magazines in mine under the bed where I can get to it easy. At night I also leave my 380 bodyguard on a shelf stashed by an envelope with our emergency fund of cash. I figure if for some horrible reason I didn't have time to get the gun vault open I better have a back up plan.
When not in the vault I keep it on my side in either a galco king tut or blackhawk serpa. The safest place for a pistol will always be on your person.


----------

